# Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister. :( Plzzzzz help me...



## kool (May 26, 2012)

Hi guys,
 need help & suggestion, booked a ticket via eezego.com for GOAIR (Domestic one way) for my sister. *In hurry i booked ticket with "Mr." salutation.* Now guys tell me, will there be any problem during security check? I confirmed about this 3 times by calling GOAIR CC, and  they said. There is no problem, just show ID proof during security check. 

And i've one more doubt,* my sis has single name: "Sneha"* and no surname. This is 1st time i booked ticket for her for flight, and w/o "last name" booking form was not proceeding further, so i entered *"SNEHA SNEHA" *in first name & last name field. So guys, any problem? This is suggested by GOAIR CC. 

Now her name is showing like this on eTicket: *"Mr.Sneha Sneha"*  On PAN card its only "SNEHA". plz guys, clear my above 2 doubts. plzzzz... she is going 1st time alone.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*

Even I don't have a surname officially, so I book my tickets as ''Vignesh Vignesh''. My PAN card states my name as only ''Vignesh''. Till now I have faced no problems.


----------



## Nipun (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*

Dominos have my name as "Mrs. Nipun" in their computers. They say it cannot be changed now that its once added. Many times they dont give me my pizza because its written "Mrs."


----------



## clmlbx (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*

IMO it is domestic so no problem at all.. my all identification papers are screw up by government...no one has last name.. tried a lot but no one is willing to make change..



Nipun said:


> Dominos have my name as "Mrs. Nipun" in their computers. They say it cannot be changed now that its once added. Many times they dont give me my pizza because its written "Mrs."



sorry but


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*

Not a problem.
Neville Neville - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kool (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*



clmlbx said:


> IMO it is domestic so no problem at all.. my all identification papers are screw up by government...no one has last name.. tried a lot but no one is willing to make change..
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but



hey man, don't laugh on him. Now i can understand his prob. But what about my sis. I've entered Mr. Sneha,   



Vignesh B said:


> Even I don't have a surname officially, so I book my tickets as ''Vignesh Vignesh''. My PAN card states my name as only ''Vignesh''. Till now I have faced no problems.



thank u VIGNESH VIGNESH,  you cleared my one doubt. What about mr/miss prob?


----------



## clmlbx (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*

no disrespect at all, I have faced many problems like it I guess you missed where I said my no government paper has last name on it.. for instance I went to passport office to rectify it.. one who talked to me said better don't give it to rectify as you don't know it will come back or not , It is better if you have passport rather then without it.. I asked will it problem If I go to foreign countries.. he said no it won't be a problem.. I was talking about this to my friend he works as a front desk in Hotel.. he said I have seen many people passport with just first name.. It won't be a problem at all.. so keeping fingers crossed when I use it.. 

I face this problem every day.. I know how many papers I had to give just open an bank account by my proper name..

IMO there won't be any problem..at least not at all in domestic.. as here officials consider this mistakes.. as In India it is common


----------



## kool (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*



clmlbx said:


> no disrespect at all, I have faced many problems like it I guess you missed where I said my no government paper has last name on it.. for instance I went to passport office to rectify it.. one who talked to me said better don't give it to rectify as you don't know it will come back or not , It is better if you have passport rather then without it.. I asked will it problem If I go to foreign countries.. he said no it won't be a problem.. I was talking about this to my friend he works as a front desk in Hotel.. he said I have seen many people passport with just first name.. It won't be a problem at all.. so keeping fingers crossed when I use it..
> 
> I face this problem every day.. I know how many papers I had to give just open an bank account by my proper name..
> 
> IMO there won't be any problem..at least not at all in domestic.. as here officials consider this mistakes.. as In India it is common



thank god, we are indians.  hey man, can you tel me about salutation problem? Mr instead of miss.


----------



## clmlbx (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*



> *as here officials consider this mistakes*




I guess no problem.. even you talked to officials and they said it will be ok..


----------



## iinfi (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*

Mr. thing can create problem sometimes .... but sneha sneha wont ...
call the airline and check with them! or call the ezeego folks ... ask her to carry photo ID. which is mandatory anyway ..


----------



## clmlbx (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*

mr-miss is big problem but all Indians, ok to safe most know sneha is Girl's name.. and photo id will support that too..


----------



## theserpent (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*

Not a big problem.Just call up the office and just say them.


----------



## mrintech (May 27, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*

@OP

Just Email eezego.com and take a print of their reply and give the print to your sister when she will be travelling.

_I don't think it will be possible_, but ask them whether they can give you a NEW ticket with corrected name?

As far as I can say, there will be NO problem at all.




Nipun said:


> Dominos have my name as "Mrs. Nipun" in their computers. They say it cannot be changed now that its once added. *Many times they dont give me my pizza because its written "Mrs."*


----------



## freshseasons (May 27, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*

Take this as an official response. So long till you have one name right and it matches the identity card you are all good to go on Domestic flight. Number of times i have erred in Mr/Miss and at times completely replaced my daughters name with that of wife as an infant.

   Not once have i been denied a boarding pass or entry , or for that i was tensed. Ease up.

   Its no problem really.


----------



## kool (May 29, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*



freshseasons said:


> Take this as an official response. So long till you have one name right and it matches the identity card you are all good to go on Domestic flight. Number of times i have erred in Mr/Miss and at times completely replaced my daughters name with that of wife as an infant.
> 
> Not once have i been denied a boarding pass or entry , or for that i was tensed. Ease up.
> 
> Its no problem really.



problem solved Guys......... They Edited from Mr. to Miss.


----------



## Nipun (May 29, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*



kool said:


> problem solved Guys......... They Edited from Mr. to Miss.


Thats good, congrats. I am still Mrs. Nipun


----------



## kool (May 29, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*



Nipun said:


> Thats good, congrats. I am still Mrs. Nipun




u've to make an affidavit, and u've2 publish a public notice/advertisement type for changing ur name.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*

coool


----------



## iinfi (May 30, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*



Nipun said:


> Thats good, congrats. I am still Mrs. Nipun



kool's sis can travel now ... but no candy (pizza) for you


----------



## d6bmg (May 30, 2012)

*Re: ►► Booked airline ticket with Mr. name instead of "Miss" for my sister.  Plzzzzz help me...*



Nipun said:


> Thats good, congrats. I am still Mrs. Nipun



Mrs. ??
It would have been better as Ms.


----------

